# [Handbuch des nutzlosen Telemediawissens] Pingbetrug international



## Aka-Aka (6 November 2008)

Die im englischen Sprachraum gebräuchliche Formulierung für "Pingbetrug" ist "missed calls scams"

- Google-Suche

Die britische "OFCOM" hat erst im Oktober diesen Jahres eine neue Überprüfung der in UK üblichen 070-Nummern begonnen. Darin wird u.a. erwähnt, dass viele Leute diese Nummern mit Handynummern verwechseln. Das erinnert einen - richtig! - an die deutschen 0137-Nummern. Komisch. Entweder deutsche und britische Normalbürger sind gleich dumm - oder die Branche hat es in beiden Ländern geschafft, Mobilfunknummern ähnliche Nummern als nur wenig regulierte Ersatzmehrwertnummern einzuführen. Hmm.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 November 2008)

*[International] Pinganrufsspam - Wer hat's erfunden?*

Die betrügerische Masche, es 1x klingeln zu lassen und einen "Anruf in Abwesenheit" zu hinterlassen mit einer Mehrwertnummer als Absender wurde als "Wangiri" erstmals 2002 in Japan in großem Stil bekannt. Die ersten Pingsammer bekamen Bewährungsstrafen von einem japanischen Gericht. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, deshalb, weil sie den Anrufern obszöne Texte vorspielten, als die zurück riefen. Die Welle begann im Herbst 2001.

Wangiri - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2002/08/30/mobile_phone_scam_kills_curious/

'Wangiri' operators get suspended prison terms | The Japan Times Online
(2002)
http://search.japantimes.co.jp/cgi-bin/nn20020420a3.html



> Three people who defrauded cellular phone owners through single-ring "wangiri" calls were given suspended prison sentences Friday of between 10 and 12 months.





> The term *wangiri* is derived from combining the English word "one," pronounced "wan," and the Japanese word "kiru," meaning "to cut off."


Und wieder 'was gelernt. Danke, DK 

ach ja...
Kreative Ideen der Japaner zum Umgang mit "Wangiri":


> As a result, NTT DoCoMo said on Thursday that it was introducing a series of features over the coming months that it believes will thwart the efforts of the scammers.
> 
> The first of these is a new ring tone that remains silent during the first ring of an incoming call.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 November 2008)

*AW: [Handbuch des nutzlosen Telemediawissens] Pingbetrug international*

Nach den japanischen Erfindern spricht man bei Pingbetrug auch von "Wangiri"
Wangiri - Google-Suche

Deshalb mögen die Mods bitte den unten verlinkten Beitrag hierher pappen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/55241-international-pinganrufsspam-wer-hats-erfunden.html

Ich hatte damals beim Posten diesen Thread nicht gefunden


----------

